# Pioneer 4 you IPV 6X



## mc_zamo (22/8/16)

Hey everyone

Just wanted to find out wat kind of an experience you guys had with the IPV 6. Pros vs cons?? I had my eye on it for a while now and just wanted to check back before pulling the trigger how some who own this device have found it? After the whole sig 213 saga I just want to make sure there isn't any hidden agenda with this sexy ass mod. I have only come across a few reviews mainly first looks and all I've heard is good things. I guess I'm kinda waiting for that 1 review that will burst my bubble but so far so good. I know yihi is famous for their quality sx chips and having owned an sx mini M class myself I have had the pleasure of vaping on such a great device. So the big question here is if you lost it would you go out and buy another 1???

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Ernest (23/8/16)

Hi, I've had mine only for about a week, but I'm very happy. It's the smallest dual battery mod I've seen and it replaced my other regulated mods in a flash. 
I've never used the yihi chip before so cannot really compare, but it's accurate and that's all that matters to me. The mod is very well made and easy to operate. Without the batteries and tank the mod weighs almost nothing. 
I love this mod and actually consider getting another one in a different color, just because it is so cheap.


----------



## MrSoomar (23/8/16)

Ernest said:


> Hi, I've had mine only for about a week, but I'm very happy. It's the smallest dual battery mod I've seen and it replaced my other regulated mods in a flash.
> I've never used the yihi chip before so cannot really compare, but it's accurate and that's all that matters to me. The mod is very well made and easy to operate. Without the batteries and tank the mod weighs almost nothing.
> I love this mod and actually consider getting another one in a different color, just because it is so cheap.


This is making the ipv6 sound like a winner so far, have you tried using it in tc mode? Do u by any chance know which ss wires it would fire?


----------



## Ernest (23/8/16)

It is preset with SS316 and Ni, Ti, but has a manual TCR so you can fire any wire capable of Tc.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrSoomar (23/8/16)

Ernest said:


> It is preset with SS316 and Ni, Ti, but has a manual TCR so you can fire any wire capable of Tc.


Ok sweet so it will be able to fire anything  thanks man!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (23/8/16)

Ernest said:


> Hi, I've had mine only for about a week, but I'm very happy. It's the smallest dual battery mod I've seen and it replaced my other regulated mods in a flash.
> I've never used the yihi chip before so cannot really compare, but it's accurate and that's all that matters to me. The mod is very well made and easy to operate. Without the batteries and tank the mod weighs almost nothing.
> I love this mod and actually consider getting another one in a different color, just because it is so cheap.


Bud please upload a pic of it next to some other devices if you can. I really want to get it also. Just wanna see how small it really is.


----------



## Ernest (23/8/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> Bud please upload a pic of it next to some other devices if you can. I really want to get it also. Just wanna see how small it really is.



Give me a sec.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ernest (23/8/16)

a couple of mods I had lying around the office. Sorry for the quality, I still have to get a new phone, but then they go and release a new mod 
From Left. Reo Grand, iStick 40, ipv 6x, Leprechaun, Cuboid, Cloupor GT.




Cuboid is the closest, but much heavier. Cuboid without batteries weighs almost as much as ipv 6x with batteries.




Same width, but ipv 6x is shorter.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (23/8/16)

Ernest said:


> View attachment 64596
> 
> a couple of mods I had lying around the office. Sorry for the quality, I still have to get a new phone, but then they go and release a new mod
> From Left. Reo Grand, iStick 40, ipv 6x, Leprechaun, Cuboid, Cloupor GT.


 Thanks a lot bud. It looks very small. Great size reference as i had a cuboid. Will definitely be upgrading to it. Just waiting on some new colours.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ernest (23/8/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> Thanks a lot bud. It looks very small. Great size reference as i had a cuboid. Will definitely be upgrading to it. Just waiting on some new colours.



I would love the brown, but I see on the box they only mention the blue and purple.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Tyrone Naryan (23/11/16)

Hi all , in thinking of getting this device IPV6 @Ernest would you still recommend it ?


----------



## kev mac (24/11/16)

Tyrone Naryan said:


> Hi all , in thinking of getting this device IPV6 @Ernest would you still recommend it ?


Hello, I am not familiar with this mod however I seen some decent reviews. I own a IPV 4 and I have been happy with it.Some members don't care for IPV 4you but on the other hand they are very popular. I don't know what they release so many mods one after the other for in a short time period .The 6 looks good and has nice features though.


----------



## Mahir (24/11/16)

Where can I find a blue/silver one?


----------



## Tyrone Naryan (24/11/16)

currently sirvape has an incredible deal on the IPV6 , i think for the price im going to take it 

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/deal-of-the-day/products/new-ipv-6x-200w-tc


----------



## Ernest (24/11/16)

Tyrone Naryan said:


> Hi all , in thinking of getting this device IPV6 @Ernest would you still recommend it ?


Yes, it is still the only regulated device I use and I use it daily.


----------



## Tyrone Naryan (24/11/16)

Ernest said:


> Yes, it is still the only regulated device I use and I use it daily.


thank you sir !! that is all i needed to know  thanks for responding !!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (24/11/16)

Tyrone Naryan said:


> currently sirvape has an incredible deal on the IPV6 , i think for the price im going to take it
> 
> http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/deal-of-the-day/products/new-ipv-6x-200w-tc


Make sure you put the batteries in the correct way at all times as it does not have any reverse polarity protection. They were recalled for that reason so keep that in mind when inserting batteries

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Tyrone Naryan (24/11/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> Make sure you put the batteries in the correct way at all times as it does not have any reverse polarity protection. They were recalled for that reason so keep that in mind when inserting batteries



thank you so much !!! ill make sure to check it .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huffapuff (24/11/16)

Tyrone Naryan said:


> currently sirvape has an incredible deal on the IPV6 , i think for the price im going to take it
> 
> http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/deal-of-the-day/products/new-ipv-6x-200w-tc



Does anyone know if this is the old, faulty version or the new one?


----------



## Kalashnikov (24/11/16)

Huffapuff said:


> Does anyone know if this is the old, faulty version or the new one?


still the old. at the bottom of the description they mention it does not have reverse polarity protection


----------



## Huffapuff (24/11/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> still the old. at the bottom of the description they mention it does not have reverse polarity protection



Damn! Was just about to order it. Guess not then 

Unless a firmware upgrade solves the problems like reverse polarity protection and lock function...?


----------



## Imtiaaz (24/11/16)

Have you guys seen the IPV8, seems to have addressed the issue with the reverse polarity protection and she looks the tits. I have never really been drawn to the Pioneer mods but this IPV8 has my attention.


----------



## Daniel (24/11/16)

Hmmm , this seems to be more pocketable than the MinikinV2 , anybody have a comparison shot height wise. Also does a 25mm tank sit flush ? 

For the price it's a no brainer....


----------



## Daniel (24/11/16)

Huffapuff said:


> Damn! Was just about to order it. Guess not then
> 
> Unless a firmware upgrade solves the problems like reverse polarity protection and lock function...?



Like just don't put the batteries in the wrong way ..... reverse brain protection


----------



## E.T. (24/11/16)

Does anyone know of any other issues except if you incorrectly install the batteries?


----------



## Daniel (24/11/16)

E.T. said:


> Does anyone know of any other issues except if you incorrectly install the batteries?



Apparently the device can't lock (like your normal three click and it locks the firing) , so you have the risk of either accidentally changing the wattage or furring the mod (again brain power is key here ) .Also if in TC mode you have to go into the menu to adjust the Temp , which is a non-issue for me as I don't use TC.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Tyrone Naryan (24/11/16)

Daniel said:


> Hmmm , this seems to be more pocketable than the MinikinV2 , anybody have a comparison shot height wise. Also does a 25mm tank sit flush ?
> 
> For the price it's a no brainer....


Hi Daniel , not sure about the height but it sits 28mm atomizers pretty nicely , ive attached two pics from VPNFAGN channel , the second pic is in comparison to the ipv4

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huffapuff (24/11/16)

E.T. said:


> Does anyone know of any other issues except if you incorrectly install the batteries?



There's no button lock, a clumsy way to adjust temp in TC mode and TCR mode doesn't work. And shutting the device off is also pretty clumsy.

I just don't know if +/- R800 is worth it for a buggy mod in my opinion...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ShamZ (24/11/16)

E.T. said:


> Does anyone know of any other issues except if you incorrectly install the batteries?


If I recall correctly, @Rob Fisher mentioned that the finish chipped and peeled quite easily.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## E.T. (24/11/16)

The battery issue, and Temp control issues I can deal with, but mod chipping and peeling is a moerse no no...


----------



## ShamZ (24/11/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> No IPV for me ever again... IPV4 was crap and so was the IPV6... the paint peeled off it like a prize out of a Xmas Cracker!




I knew he added some colour to his commentary


----------



## blujeenz (24/11/16)

E.T. said:


> Does anyone know of any other issues except if you incorrectly install the batteries?


I have the 1st version 1.2.

it doesnt have the data wires on the usb conn, only power. ie not consumer upgradeable.
The screen is upside down for my style of vaping.
SS wire glows cherry red at 30J 100 degrees C in TCR mode, ie poorly implemented TC
On Ni Ti and SS presets you get the temp protect msg and all power to coil is cut, doesnt sound like TC to me.
The hinge pin for the battery door has too much play causing the batt door to rock and pop open. ie pressing on the batt door hinge area will pop the door open. It occurs occasionally when building on the mod or putting the mod down on a hard surface.
The color on the bottom of the mod wore through to bare zinc in 4 weeks, only sat on my computer desk and formica counter tops.
In wattage mode it works quite well, but it went into the broom cupboard anyway.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel (24/11/16)

Suppose as a beater mod it's OK .....


----------



## Troll Brothers Elixirs (23/12/16)

Hey guys, thinking about getting one of these because it's lightweight and can be charged via usb. A friend has a Sigelei Fuchai 213 and that charges like lightning with a fast charge 2A charger for cellphones. Does this charge as fast? Would you recommend it? I don't have an issue with the reverse polarity protection, if I mess up it's on me. I'd also like to know if anyone has tried this out with TC and has any issues with it?

Is anyone that bought this having any problems with it? Please get back to me. Thanks a lot all! 

TL;DR 
Does this charge quickly via USB?
Does the TC work properly for you?
If you own one, what do you think?


----------



## PsyCLown (23/12/16)

Troll Brothers Elixirs said:


> Hey guys, thinking about getting one of these because it's lightweight and can be charged via usb. A friend has a Sigelei Fuchai 213 and that charges like lightning with a fast charge 2A charger for cellphones. Does this charge as fast? Would you recommend it? I don't have an issue with the reverse polarity protection, if I mess up it's on me. I'd also like to know if anyone has tried this out with TC and has any issues with it?
> 
> Is anyone that bought this having any problems with it? Please get back to me. Thanks a lot all!
> 
> ...


I'd rather get the IPV8, basically the same mod put the IPV8 puts put 230W and is a tad more accurate and has a few other issues fixed - such as locking the device.

Alternatively the Smok Alien is extremely similar in size and offers fast balanced charging via USB. Although the Smok Alien has had issues with the paint job - I have heard the newer batch of Alien mods have had their paint issue fixed though.

I have a Smok Alien almost at my local post office and I have an IPV8 on its way from China.
Unfortunately I have not yet received either so cannot compare the two against each other. I believe DJLSB Vapes reviewed both of these mods so you can check his videos to see how accurate their TC is and the power output.


----------



## blujeenz (23/12/16)

Troll Brothers Elixirs said:


> Hey guys, thinking about getting one of these because it's lightweight and can be charged via usb. A friend has a Sigelei Fuchai 213 and that charges like lightning with a fast charge 2A charger for cellphones. Does this charge as fast? Would you recommend it? I don't have an issue with the reverse polarity protection, if I mess up it's on me. I'd also like to know if anyone has tried this out with TC and has any issues with it?
> 
> Is anyone that bought this having any problems with it? Please get back to me. Thanks a lot all!
> 
> ...


I have one sitting in the broom cupboard as a standby, in case.
Ive only charged externally.
TC is a mockery, SS coil glows red when using custom TCR menu with 0.88 as the factor, 30W 100 deg C.
On the preset menu's for TC it just cuts power and gives a "no juice" msg.
Menu is upside down and cant be flipped, batt door pops open due to it seesawing about the batt contacts, ie push on the hinge piece and the latch side flips up and opens.

A Smok Alien with silicone sleeve would be a better idea, paints bubbles and peels due to hand and sweat oils.


----------

